# Wrong!!!Wrong on so many levels!!!!!



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

But a Good'n
A guy played a practical joke on his brother's trailcam. A few weeks ago they took the memory stick out of his trailcam and added the "Photoshop enhanced" deer in the first picture. It didn't take long for the story and picture of this deer to spread like a wildfire. He was going to let it go on thru the fall, and just keep adding pictures, but he figured he'd better let his brother know that he had been punk'd, as his brother was even telling people that he thought that he'd actually seen this buck standing out in a field. Last week, he added the other pictures to his brother's trailcam. Take note of the date line on all of the pictures.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That literally made me Laugh Out Loud!


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

LOLOLOL! If I send some pictures can someone photoshop some pics on mine please?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Wrong, wrong,wrong! I like it.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

That's like those fake $5,000 scratch off lotto tickets! haha


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

My gut is hurtin from laughing so hard.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

MEGABITE said:


> That's like those fake $5,000 scratch off lotto tickets! haha


Are you kidding me, Double Drops, an Rocky Mountain Elk, an African Safari, and a Mountain Lion, thats like a $50,000 fake scratch off!!!!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

That is great!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

LMAO!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Hehehehehe! Paybacks are a biotch! Better not sleep in the same camp without a lock on the door.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

That is the best story I heard all year.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

That's funny as hail!!!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's a greenie for ya....LMAO!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

LOL! I'd green ya Mike but I gotta spread it around some more. I like the big smile on the buck in the last picture the best!


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

That's some funny stuff right there - and you're right, it's super wrong.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

that is funny!!


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

Epic. That one is gonna be tough to top.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That was good!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

That is EPIC!! Awesome prank.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

LMAO!!! Good stuff!!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

lmao that is a good one.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

That's a good one:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*thats the coolest thing i think i seen on here alsolutely GREAT*
*thanks for sharing*


----------



## knowphish (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm laughin' my donkey off right now!!!!!!!!!! That's too good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

That's funny.


----------



## Bayou RedFish (Jul 3, 2010)

MEGABITE said:


> That's like those fake $5,000 scratch off lotto tickets! haha


Wait a minute I fell for that! hook line and 3 sinkers!!..................Darn kids


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Funny


----------



## kerrdog (Mar 15, 2009)

My 11 year old son and I just got off the ground from laughing so hard!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

GOOD one!!!!!


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

That was AWESOME!!!


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

My laughing just woke my wife. Good stuff m


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

That last pic is the icing on the cake...good one


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Thats too funny. Made me LOL too.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

thats original:biggrin:


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

2 funny


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Thank You guys for all the Cabbage!! I aim to please.... well not like that you sicko's!!! I know what you were thinking


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

Hilarious! Green to you!


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Don't you know that guy's blood was up after seeing that buck?! LMAO!


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

And the best thread of the year goes to??????????? I have never gotten as much cabbage as i have from this thread, thanks again guys n gals, i guess i will take a bow now, tis a pleasure to brighten your day



jdusek said:


> That is the best story I heard all year.





Tslick said:


> Epic. That one is gonna be tough to top.





saltylady said:


> *thats the coolest thing i think i seen on here alsolutely GREAT*
> *thanks for sharing*


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

thats awesome


----------



## procastinator (Sep 12, 2005)

Too Funny!!!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

THANKS BIGMIKE!!!!!! Looked at this all day,still laughing. Showed the wifie and the kids and they laughed harder :biggrin:. Thanks again


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Auer Power said:


> LOLOLOL! If I send some pictures can someone photoshop some pics on mine please?


send em to me


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

LOL!!!!!!!!!

-magic


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

What a hilarious prank!

If that happened to me I'd do one of two things.

1. I'd cut off a piece of cactus and put it in his bed at the deer camp.

2. I'd take pics of the guy's truck and put it on craigslist with his cell number and list it for $500 and leave it up for a few days.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Pranking at it's finest!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

LMMFGDAO!!!!!! Dude I just had my vasectomy reversed yesterday and I think I just blew a stitch!!!!!!!! Hahahahahahaaaaa..Owie.. LOL


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

so i want to put these reindeer in the pic....but my photo shop is on my home computer.... anyone want to give it a try, if not, it may be a few days for the results


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

classic....


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I might try that on my buddy in Corpus. I can see his face now as he's checking the cam. Too FN funny!


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> I might try that on my buddy in Corpus. I can see his face now as he's checking the cam. Too FN funny!


 careful with that, make sure he has a sense of humor or like some of these posts say, there will be dire consequences:biggrin:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

He would be piiiiiiissssssssseeeeeeeeedddddddd! But then he wouldn't be able to stop laughing. 

Several years ago I was filling up a wading pool with a 5 gal bucket for our kids at the beach. When it got about 1/2 full he pointed out a mullet in the pool and said I must have got him in the bucket. I looked at him and said "yeah right". I kept filling the pool while he and another buddy watched (lazy bastages). Then I noticed another mullet in the pool. I kinda scratched my head and thought "no freakin way". When I came back with the next bucket there was about a dozen finger mullet swimming around and he and my other buddy were rolling in the sand laughing. I forgot to mention that we had been wading the surf that morning. He was tossing his bait into the kiddy pool. And to add to it he even got our wives in on the act. I'd say I still owe him one.


----------

